# Thanks Thunderbolt



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

As everybody knows we started an Archery club in Napanee called Addicted Archery.
The number of archers that we are getting is great...i think we are really building up the numbers around here.
We get alot of people that are just starting and just wanting to shoot and have fun...and that is what we are about
There is a boy that Mile A. brings out that doesnt have a bow, but we try to make him part of the crowd. A couple weeks ago Pete R. brought him in a bow to keep that his neibour gave him...try as we might we could not get the lbs down low enough for him to shoot but now he felt part of the crowd.
Last night Rob V.[thunderbolt] shows up with a older PSE..32lbs...24" draw ...blue bow. I start ajusting this and that , sighting it in , all the while this boy Ben is watching me. He doesnt know the bow is for him yet.

Then i say to him you try it...His eyes were as big as tinkers belly
Rob gave him the bow....:smile::smile::smile:

Rob really didnt want anything for it, he just wanted it to be used and appriciated.
He shot it for a while and then went to the washroom , where im sure he cryed
All night he didnt shoot it he just sat and held it...
I dont think anybody was happier then Ben last night
I just wanted to say thanks to Rob V ....that was a really great thing you did 

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Hat's off to Rob V. An act of kindness is always admirable.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Rob's a class act no doubt about it and he and yourself made Ben pretty darned happy Give yourself a pat on the back too Andy, that was a great thing you guys did.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats guys keep up the good work,but I dont know if I would let Andy tune my bow.LOL:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## prarie stalker (Apr 29, 2009)

that is what it is all about . getting kids in to the sport good job.


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

Kudos! What a class act!


----------



## 56Bearbow (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

DODGE-3D said:


> Congrats guys keep up the good work,but I dont know if I would let Andy tune my bow.LOL:darkbeer::darkbeer:


Especially if you're going to compete against him


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

That is a great gift for a little boy. If we all could do something like this that would be great, as most of us have older equipment laying around not being used. 
You should be proud with yourself for helping that little boy out.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

GWN_Nuge said:


> Rob's a class act no doubt about it and he and yourself made Ben pretty darned happy Give yourself a pat on the back too Andy, that was a great thing you guys did.


It was more Andy than me.:wink: 
True, I didn't want anything really for the bow/rest/sight/stabilizer, but to see Ben with something he could actually draw and shoot. To clear it up a bit, it was really Andy who was the generous one. Both with his time teaching and with equipment...In exchange for the bow, I actually did receive something...a dozen arrows from Andy.
Overall I think it worked out great for Ben and me...he has a bow he can shoot and I have some fat arrows for 3D:tongue:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*arrows*

let me know what size arrows the kid might need I have some 1716 in the 28 inch length he can have or let me know what size would be good sounds like small stuff.. if you let me know i can bring them to napanne on sunday ....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*????*

Should I bring down some of my recurves that are for sale and set up a used table of goods.. I`ll donate a bow sock or 2 for door prizes as a trade off for the used table.. thanks in advance let me know...


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> let me know what size arrows the kid might need I have some 1716 in the 28 inch length he can have or let me know what size would be good sounds like small stuff.. if you let me know i can bring them to napanne on sunday ....


The bow is an old PSE with vector 5 wheels on it, set at a draw length of about 25" and 32 pounds. He's got a few beman 9.3 500's and some other carbons, but bring what you want with you on Sunday and we can go from there...
Isn't it great to see how much fun a kid can have when they get hooked on archery!

Years ago I screwed up and bought my son a 20 gauge Browning when he was 12. Once he got the shotgun he put away his bow and hasn't touched one since... in fact he now owns more rifles/shotguns than I do:angry:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*too stiff*

the bemans are for a 50lb bow at 28 inch must fly a little stiff and heavy after 20 yds probably.. I`ll see what i got... what about the table deal.. for used stuff....


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> the bemans are for a 50lb bow at 28 inch must fly a little stiff and heavy after 20 yds probably.. I`ll see what i got... what about the table deal.. for used stuff....


Tinker is alittle to sick to shoot so he will have the table....im going to put some of my stuff on it too, thats if Tinker doesnt buy all the stuff first..:wink:
I will ask him but i dont think it will be a problem

Andy

Im sure what ever arrows you have for Ben he will be happy with....kids and arrows always seem to get broken or lost...but that is half the fun

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Better make it two tables I've got some odds and ends to sell as well. Wonder what Tink's cut is going to be


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*great*

tinks cut .... an education in retail lol lol lol ... mike and my daughter are coming as well ... turn the heat on now lol lol .....


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Thanks Ted*



CLASSICHUNTER said:


> the bemans are for a 50lb bow at 28 inch must fly a little stiff and heavy after 20 yds probably.. I`ll see what i got... what about the table deal.. for used stuff....


Ted was nice enough to bring some arrows to Napanee for Ben .
With Robs bow and Teds arrows a kid is going to enjoy and remember this sport for a long time.
We all have some old equipment that we are not using and some parents dont know about archery or cant afford it.
If everybody were to donate a small part of what they are not using , im sure all archers would benifit from it down the line....' TARGET NEW ARCHERS" would be a good catch phraze.

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*name*

name is great , a thread titled that could be used by LEGITIMATE clubs to secure unused previous owned equipment for new shooters that can`t afford it like a wish list.. Great Idea....


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Target new archers*

That gives me an idea to start a thread ted...im a poet and didnt know it...lol

Thanks

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------

